# House Fire: BOS have taken arrears from  insurance money



## Sammish (12 Jul 2011)

I had previously posted with relation to BOS and their "intentions" with regard to arrears we have on our mortgage (17k). In the end I said we could not increase the monthly amount but they could increase the term. Never heard no more. 

Both myself and husband in receipt of social welfare(I was mangled by a truck, he has to look after our 2 special needs children). Had a fire in the home in Feb and had really bad time dealing with insurance crowd. Then we finally got told the cheque was ready today 19k(half of the amount that it will take to repair the damage I may add). If that wasn't bad enough the cheque is crossed to BOS and they have said they are taking their arrears from it.

We can no longer live in the property(everyone has been sick due to the fire damage) and have told BOS that if we cannot repair the home we can no longer live here and must rent and if we have to pay rent we cant pay the mortgage. 

Complete catch 22 situation. We have struggled to keep up with the repayments on the mortgage and have been consistent for the last 2 years.Wrote to BOS with the cheque and outlined all of this. What in the hell do we do now?????


----------



## Sammish (18 Jul 2011)

Getting really desperate now!! Does anyone know anything about your motgrage lender taking an insurance policy cheque to pay off arrears???


----------



## millieforbes (18 Jul 2011)

Have you managed to speak to anyone in the bank? Can you get an appointment with them?


----------



## onq (18 Jul 2011)

Contact MABS and see if they can advise you further http://www.mabs.ie/
Their advice is free and wide ranging although I'm not sure their expertise will cover your situation.

I'm at a loss to know why you've been sick due to the fire damage based on my experience investigating fires..
The smell of burnt materials can be pervasive, but unless materials are still off-gassing there should be no ongoing health risk.

Were your injuries so severe and are your childrens' special needs so onerous that you cannot look after your children and free up your husband to seek work?
If so you should ask MABs and your local Community Welfare Officer about applying for any additional entitlements for which you may be eligible due to disability and home carer status.

ONQ.


----------



## Sammish (20 Jul 2011)

Thanks for the replies.
@Millieforbes; I have been in regular contact with the bank and to no avail I'm afraid.
@onq;I contacted MABS and they put me onto the financial regulator. I contacted them and they informed me that because BOS are no longer trading here that I would have to deal with the regulator in the UK. With relation to your comment regarding smoke damage and illness my eldest child has asthma and this has aggravated his condition considerably. Every fabric has been permeated with smoke and every hard surface has been ruined with carbon deposits.
With relation to your question regarding the severity of my injuries, yes they were serious(hence the use of my phrase "mangled by a truck" in my initial post). As to the onerous nature of my children's disabilities they are extensive which given my negligence as a mother to be able to care for them solely due to my injuries have entrapped my husband, their father, in the social welfare pit which he, as an able bodied male, just loves. We are not entitled to any additional payments through CW other than disability and carers and we receive 3 euro per week MIS. 
I would like to hear from anyone who has experience with insurance policies being used to offset arrears as before this happened to us I had NEVER heard of this and neither has anyone I have spoken to in TRW. Many thanks.


----------



## shinners (21 Jul 2011)

have you tried posting this in the insurance forum?


----------



## onq (21 Jul 2011)

I spent nearly a month in hospital myself recovering from a road accident in a bed opposite a patient who was involved in a head on collision with a truck.
He had been driving a Commer Van (no frontal protection) and couldn't walk so I can appreciate only too well the extent of injuries that can arise.
In his case he had pins through his legs for eight months with another four months and two operations still to go.
While my bedridden friend was suffering terribly and had to stay permanently in hospital, he was set to be a wealthy man due to the payout from the accident claim.

Another friend of mine was involved in a motorcycle accident and received a significant payout - like the first friend he was young, free and single at the time but recovered well.

Therefore given the severity of your injuries I am surprised that you are in financial difficulty, given your status as a homemaker and a mother and your significant injuries.
I was wondering had you pursued the driver of the vehicle for compensation and how that had turned out for you certainly sound deserving of compensation.
Alternatively, if he was uninsured, had you sought compensation from the fund set up by SIMI to cover such a situation.

Its none of my business, but its a route you could consider exploring given your situation if you haven't already.

ONQ.


----------

